# g70 maf



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

i would like to know if any1 knows where i can get a wiring diagram or know what pin is what.

i know there is a 12v pin and a .05 pin (or something like that) and two ground pins. i found one wiring diagram online but it shows 4wires into 3 pin so i really dont know. here is a pic of the diagram i found. ( sorry the pic is small ) click on the link to enlarge it 
http://is.rely.net/3-48-5786-l-IDmUuTCr6lZ2Me7d1sYnpw.jpg


----------

